# Started the new steady rest



## 8ntsane (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey Guys

Here is a few pics of the new steady Im building for the Sidney Lathe. The ring is 10 1/4 OD X 8inch ID. Should big enough for anything that wanders through the door. Im leaving the ring solid, I seldom need to open the top on my previous lathe, so solid it is, till I see it other wise.

The next step will be to mill the 3-slots in the ring, and make up the fingers for it. The fingers will be getting a set of bolt on wheels as well, that way I have a choice, with or with out.










Thanks for looking
Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 16, 2011)

> author=mnmh link=topic=1746.msg10721#msg10721 date=1302993791
> Paul,
> 
> Looking good! What kind of steel are you using?
> ...



To be honest Ed
A buddy of mine told me he knew of a slab of rusty crusty metal was lying. he said it was 1ftx 2ft, so I said grab it. Its mystery metal, but good enough to make a steady with.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice job Paul, Will be interesting to see the finished steady.

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (May 4, 2011)

Hello Guys

I had a bit of time today, so I looked around to see what is sitting around half finished, and thought, ya, I best get back to the steady rest, and get er done. Or at lease get it closer to being done. A quick trip up the street to the local Princess Auto to pick up the bearings, and another trip over to metal supermarkets for a bit of steel, and Ive got enough to work with.


I had to slot the main ring for the fingers, and the fingers had to be milled. I couldnt decide if I wanted to mill up another set of fingers with out the bearings. Then I looked at them, and said , hell with it, Ill just make this set reversable. Roller on one end plain on the other. So, here is some pics. I will be slotting the fingers after this post, and of coarse, a coffee!





















It 8nt finished, but its getting closer

Paul 8)


----------



## Old Iron (May 5, 2011)

Got it looking good Paul! What size are those bearings?

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (May 5, 2011)

> author=Old Iron link=topic=1746.msg13188#msg13188 date=1304590785
> Got it looking good Paul! What size are those bearings?
> 
> Paul



The bearings are just Princess Auto el-cheapo,s
They are 1.180 od X 0.353 wide , with a 12mm centre hole.

I wanted a bearing that was not any wider than the fingers, and at 1.180 od they were fine, the fingers are 1.250 wide, so it worked out ok. If I was willing to spend some real money, I would have had a better selection over at a bearing outlet. These bearings were only $2.10 each, so I think they are cheap enough, but will they hold up under use? time will tell.

Im not really crazy about having them bolted on the outside of the fingers, so I think Im going to mill a slot in the middle of the finger to get the bearing in the middle.

This steady has ended up like everthing else on my lathe, big, and heavy. It will be able to support 8 inch od material though it, and I think thats plenty big. When I started to build it, I debated if I should build it to pass 10 inches through it, as my lathe can swing 10.250 over the carriage & 17.250 in front of it. Then I would probably need help to lift it onto the lathe. Well, I guess I could allways use my sky hook crane to assist me lol.

Paul


----------



## 8ntsane (May 18, 2011)

Hey Guys

Here is a few pics of the finished steady rest.
I might add threaded ajusters to it later on, it all depends on how much BS it is for the fine ajustments. For now, I,ll concider it done.










Thanks for lookin

Paul  8)


----------



## Tony Wells (May 18, 2011)

Looks very nice, Paul. I need to convert one of mine to a bearing style, one of these days.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 19, 2011)

Dalee

I have been concidering the ajusters too. I have been looking at different steadys to do this. I might need to make up a set of shorter fingers , as the ajuster would add length to them.

The way it is now, I can have the fingers out to the max, and still get the steady up to the back of the carriage with clearance. So some carefull design and placement are in order.

Hows that Taper attachment working for you?
These projects never seem to end, do they? ;D

Paul 8)


----------

